# wich nemory card



## k9sniper (Jan 1, 2013)

Got a new a35 for Christmas and need to know what memory card would be best to use . Thank you


----------



## skieur (Jan 1, 2013)

The fastest card for your particular camera.  Sand disk Extreme Pro at about 90 meg per second is certainly THE fastest.  You might be able to get by with less.

skieur


----------

